# Puppy respiration rates



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't know the exact answer but I know when Bear was little I was convinced he was breathing too fast. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## presta24 (Apr 29, 2013)

My pup did the same thing at 8wks. Now he's eleven weeks and his breathing had slowed down

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harlemshoney (May 17, 2013)

Okay so it should slow as he grows, good to know, I'm like a paranoid mommy with her baby lol!!! It's our first dog so I am learning everything and everything is new!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## presta24 (Apr 29, 2013)

I know lol, i was worried too, his was prolly higher than sixty


----------

